# white spots on emperor scorpion tail



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

just wonted to know if any1 could help me, my scorpion gave birth last year and i kept one of the young, who has developed white spots on the tip of its tail, if any1 can help me i would b truely greatfull as i dont have any idea at all and im very concerned that i might loose the scorpion


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Could be poop, or could be mites its a little hard to tell without a picture


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

i will post a pic as soon is i find my cable


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

The anus is located between the telson and the last metasomal segment, that's why I think it could be dry poop, alot of people have posted threads like this.


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

*scorpion tail*


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

That's where the anus is. There is something there but its very hard to see..

-J


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes I can't see what it is tbh.


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

so there is no need to be worried at the mo?


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Let's put it this way, that shouldn't be there. 
It is hard to define without a clear close-up.
Doesn't look like poo... is it some sort of dry deposit? moist? is the telson moving freely? 

-J


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

i think you where right about the poo lol, just had another look and cleaned he/she up, but now im concerned that he/she is not responding much when i touch he/she, so is it starting to shed cos iv never had one so young as i have a fully grow female (2yrs +) that has never shed?


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

im afraid my scorpion died in the night, thanks for trying to help me everyone, realy appreciat it.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh no that's awful sorry pal.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

To be honest, it looked a bit poorly in the pics you posted..
Sorry to hear it died
could you maybe take some close-up shots?

-J


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry i carnt now cos hes been berried in me garden, so gutted its like loosing a child like, cheers for the support


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

TrooperG said:


> sorry i carnt now cos hes been berried in me garden, so gutted its like loosing a child like, cheers for the support


We lost our scorpion last night. I'm gutted .


----------



## TrooperG (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry to here it m8t, was it the same problam as mine?


----------

